# wet towels!



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this with their cat. As soon as I'm out the shower and put the wet towel on the bed he is sleeping on it. Why does he do this? Is he too hot and trying to cool off. He even lays on the wet cloth I've cleaned the bathroom with :scared:


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Bentley also loves towels, we have a daily ritual of something we now call the 'towel hug' - when I come out of the bathroom in the morning he has to be picked up and then we sit down and he rolls about on my lap all over the towel  

He's just also grown out of 'towel theft' where he would steal hand towels from the bathroom and roll around on them  Glad someone elses cat has a towel obsession


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

In answer to 'why?' - I'm not sure, I think he just loves the texture!


----------



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

But it can't be nice sleeping on a wet towel, can it? I thought he might like the smell because it smells of me but the dirty bathroom cloth just smells of bleach. He's a very odd cat but that's why I love him so much :001_wub:


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Your cats have a nice habit. I have two creatures here at home that have a bad one. My husband that throws his dirty socks on the floor; and Ari that loves laying and rolling on them.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Jones loves any towels, clean or dirty, wet or dry. He particularly likes to pull them down (from the towel rail or off the end of the bed) on top of himself and shuffle around underneath them. He also like laying on them, and again will pull them down to get them.

Bob just wants to lay on anything I put down - when I go for a shower he immediately settles down on the clothes I just took off; when I've finished showering he moves onto the towel as soon as I upt it down for a split second.

He's in a funny mood now - keeps coming and hugging and biting me in that wierd "cat love" way.... he hasn't done that since before he was neutered. Wierdo. :lol:


----------

